# A watch



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Ap is going back so looking for a watch to fill the gap in my watch box

About 3.5-4K please


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Bump please


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I have a couple of Swatches I would happily let go for £3.5-4K. As always I aim to please.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Padders said:


> I have a couple of Swatches I would happily let go for £3.5-4K. As always I aim to please.


 Well at this point it seems you're the only one selling any watches of any sort up to this value. Maybe I need to save some more!

by a couple you mean 3.5-4 thousand yes?


----------

